# Lf: Tilapia suitable for human consumption.



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking for tilapia fry that are suitable for human consumption for my aquaponics project. If you have some or know where I can get some please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

fry... hmm.. I know a lot of super markets down here have live tilapia, sometimes I've seen adult tilapia at the pet stores, it may be easier to get a pair and get your own fry.

Sadly I just looked up how to sex them and it seems females are destroyed early as they don't grow nearly as fast as males which are sold for food products.

Douglas


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

White Brook Tilapia
Kansas City, MO USA
Tilapia Source, Live Tilapia for Sale

White Brook Tilapia Farm
18130 Chianti Ct.
Smithville, MO 64089
Phone - (816) 866-1172

I am not sure if they ship to Canada but there prices seem good. Check it out you have nothing to lose but a few minutes. Good luck.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not allowed in Canada. 
I may have two... I'll check if they are for sale.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a post for some Oreochromis Aureus aka Blue Tilapia for sale in Victoria, but they aren't fry & I don't know if the seller is able to ship them: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/oreochromis-aureus-sale-30877/


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this site. BUY: Tilapia Fingerlings Supplier In Vancouver | Vancouver Aquaponics - Vancouver, Canada's Aquaponics Online Resource

After further reading it doesn't seem like these guys know either. Maybe check with Charles? Figure if anyone knows, he might.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Theres a tiapia recirc farm near Courtenay. I heard a rumor that they may have gone out of business though.
Heres there website : Redfish Ranch - Tilapia Farm, Courtenay, BC, Canada


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have emailed redfish farm with no response. What do u mean not allowed in Canada April??
Thanks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

red fish ranch ignored me also ...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but reza on here has blue tilapia on here cihclcombreferious lol or some such long complex name


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Had a friend who left the salmon farm to go work at Red Fish when it first started. Lost touch with him though.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think the government wouldn't allow you to import these without a fish farming license.



Krashy_Cichlids said:


> I have emailed redfish farm with no response. What do u mean not allowed in Canada April??
> Thanks


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there.
Because Tilapia is a restricted.
Even with comercial fish farming license, to import them will cost you many thousand $$$# for deceases testing and quarantine fee.
It is better of find some one with breeding stocks and breed them yourself.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

How much fry do you need??? I might know someone local!!


----------

